# Help in finding a good Kenjutsu school please



## Calla (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello Im a new member here but I have been studying Kempo and jujitsu for about a year now. I have always been interested in Kenjutsu though. The only one in my area is Tracy's, but their program is not very good and mostly based on tournament fighting than real Kenjutsu. I live in Jackson, MO and I was wondering if anyone here knows of a good Kenjutsu Dojo near me. I am willing to drive a bit though if one is a little ways away.

Thank you for taking the time to read this,
~C


----------

